# Linux Mint 19.3 unter VMWare: kein panel



## DIY-Junkie (4. April 2020)

Ich habe ein seltsames Problem mit einer virtuellen Maschine mit Linux Mint unter VMWare. Die taskbar bzw. das Panel ist nicht sichtbar. Das schränkt die Bedienbarkeit natürlich enorm ein.
Ich habe das System unter VMWare mit einer Linux Mint ISO installiert, Checksumme wurde vorher geprüft. Es läuft ja so, dass man die ISO erstmal live bootet und daraus dann das System installiert. Im Live-Modus war alles ok, das panel war sichtbar und funktionierte. Im installierten Zustand jedoch nicht.
Kurz zum System:
* host: Linux Mint 19.3 MATE x64
* gast: Linux Mint 19.3 MATE x64 unter VMWare Workstation Player 15

Ich habe bereits updates sowie VMWare tools installiert. Brachte jedoch alles keine Abhilfe.
Hat jemand eine Idee, was da los ist?

Anbei ein Bildschirmfoto der laufenden VM im Fenstermodus, damit man sieht, was ich meine. Rechts läuft eine VM mit Linux Mint 18.3, da ist alles in Ordnung. Links läuft 19.3 und da gibt es das angesprochene Problem. Also vermute ich, es hat was mit der Desktopumgebung zu tun, die ist ja bei 19.3 eine andere.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fotoman (4. April 2020)

Eine Idee habe ich nicht, bei mir läuft ein gerade frisch installiertes Linux Mint 19.3 MATE x64 mit Windows 10 Home als Host uner VMWare Workstation Pro 15.5.2 Inkl. aller Buttons und Icons in der MATE-Leiste fehlerfrei. Mal abgesehen davon, dass man nach der Installation vom frisch herunter geladenen ISO erst einmal den Update-Assisitenten erneuern muss (und da beschweren sich die Leute immer über Windows, da geht sowas ohne dutzende Passworteingaben).

Ich nehme an, dass Du die VMWare-Tools installiert hast und die 3D-Beschleunigung für den Gest aktiviert ist? Genau mit solchen Settings würde ich Spielen. Außerdem könntest Du die Eigenschaften der MATE-Leiste öffnen und dort mit dem "Hintergrund" herum spielen. Nicht dass dort der Host- und VM-Grafiktreiber nicht zusammen arbeiten wollen, das Systemschema dort eine Transparenz setzt und dies den Inhalt der Taskleiste überzeichnet.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (5. April 2020)

Habe das mal probiert, ändert leider nichts.
Ich hab die VM gelöscht und es erneut versucht. Diesmal habe ich 3rd party Treiber während der Installation nicht aktiviert. Und nun geht es, das ist seltsam.


----------

